# Optical Forums > Optical Marketplace >  Fastgrind 2000 with extra/backup motor, Large stock of lenses and more $11,500

## eyeguy55

Need a fantastic deal on a Fastgrind?
Save THOUSANDS on the equipment and by making lenses on your own...
This model is ready to go with all the tools, a brand new backup motor, lots of lenses the cabinet base, pads, everything except a desktop computer! It looks great and runs great...no need to spend $20k plus.
(I figured the lenses to be worth roughly $30,000 -low retail price.

Located in Lake City Florida. Delivery possible for extra fee. Contact me for questions. Serious inquiries only.
UFGatorGraduate@gmail.com

----------


## HJanidlo

Did you ever sell this?

----------

